# 1988 Trail-Et 2h Gooseneck



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So I am officially the proud owner of a 1988 2 horse Trail-Et gooseneck with dressing room! I'm super excited but it does need a bunch of little things fixed. (Frame sprayed, weatherstripping, pressure washing, wood on ramp re-done, wiring, all new lights, etc) but structurally she's completely sound. Just needs maintenance. I payed $2,200 and the guy was asking $2,900. Good price or neigh? I know these trailers are still going for a lot and are pretty popular. 

Also, it's just shy of 6 foot wide (it's about 5'7). Do you think an 1200 pound 15 hand paint would fit? I'm sure he will. Just wish it was 6 ft wide. 

Any input about these trailers would be awesome or if anyone has any websites that sell things to restore trailers would be great!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

ebay has a vehicle section-look there. Our small town has an RV shop & they have all kinds of things for trailers/towing. Wiring supplies & wood would be @ hardware stores. Most auto stores have a section for trailer parts. Good for you on getting a trailer-it does make horse life easier.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any input on the brand itself? Did I get a good deal ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Based on quick look around on 'net, I would say you did well here.

I've seen them and was pretty impressed with them, you just don't see them around here.

And since had one anyway, had not looked hard either.

Depending on what might need fixing? I'd say you did fine, and if taken care of, you can get as much out of it as you paid down the line when you want to upgrade it.


----------

